# Another small shop Foco frame



## desmo (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's a Southern Oregon version of a Foco tubeset frame from NAC. They're "dayjob guys" but do nice work and have a lot of local racers riding them. Fit and tube compliment is right on. Have put one great season on this frame so far. Pic shows a fresh paint job, as I had some minor changes done over winter. I designed the paint job and water slide decals, their usual paint scheme is not so "retro". Frame weighs in at an honest 3lbs. 2 oz. (on my high dollar postal scale). Fork is an all carbon Profile painted with some carbon exposed to create a "crown" look. I love modern stuff but can't give up the look of the 70's!<P><img src=http://budget.net/~brennan/nacframe1.jpg>


----------

